# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kubë, ish-truproja e Fidel Kastros zbulon jetën kapitaliste të diktatorit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Kubë, ish-truproja e Fidel Kastros zbulon jetën kapitaliste të diktatorit*

21 Maj 2014 | : Botë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

KastroShtëpi luksoze, jahte private, deri dhe një ishull i tërë personal. Fidel Kastro nuk ia kalon aspak keq, të paktën duke iu referuar Huan Reinaldo Sançez, një ish-truprojë e tij, i cili sapo ka publikuar një libër për Lider Maximo (Jeta e fshehtë e Fidel Kastros).

Sipas autorit, jeta private e protagonistit të revolucionit kuban, nuk ka të bëjë aspak me jetesën në kushte minimale të një lideri komunist.

Sançez tregon për fytyrat e shumëfishta të Fidel Kastros: në publik, ai revolucionar i kryetarit të kujdesshëm të popullit të tij, i përqendruar mbi luftën ndaj imperializmit dhe i aftë të bëjë për vete me diktatin e tij imponues miliona kubanë mbi rrugën e krenarisë kombëtare. Ndërsa në privat, ishte fytyra e atij njeriut të llastuar nga kapitalizmi, i joshur nga jeta e bukur, nga ushqimet e çmuara, veshjet luksoze, udhëtimet me barkë dhe trajtimeve të vazhdueshme në mënyrë private të fizikut të tij.

Në tipin e tij romantik brenda realizmit socialist, Kastro zotëron një ishull të tërë. Privat dhe i pamundur për të hyrë njeri brenda, veç shpurës së tij. Bëhet fjalë për Cayo Piedra, vend ku Lider Maximo, adhuronte të shfaqej në shoqërinë e Vip-ave ndërkombëtarë e intelektualë, si shkrimtari i njohur, Gabriel Garsia Markez, i cili ndërroi jetë para pak kohësh.

Sançez po ashtu nuk ndalon së përshkruari mbi pasionet mondane të Kastros, duke zbuluar detaje të veçanta mbi personalitetin e tij, ndryshe nga ajo e një diktatori. Manipulues, karizmatik, tërheqës, por i kujdesshëm dhe pa skrupuj, Fideli ka qenë një personazh shumë i rrezikshëm.

Edhe sot, pa fuqi formale, pas lënies së qeverisë të vëllait të tij Raul, ka akoma një vëmendje të madhe. Dhe nuk rresht asnjëherë së bëri ligje dhe të ndëshkojë ata që dalin kundër rrymës.

Autori i librit flet edhe për veten e tij. Pas 17 vjetësh të kaluara si truprojë e Kastros, ka vendosur të largohet, duke përplasur derën. Fideli e kishte burgosur për muaj të tërë, në një qeli të lagësht, të lidhur si një qen dhe në fund të liruar dhe të shkarkuar. Në 2008-ën, Sançez kërkoi dhe mori azil politik në SHBA

21 maj, 2014 (gazeta-shqip.com) 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2014/0...te-diktatorit/

----------


## Darius

Kam vajtur mbi 12 here ne Kube, nga veriu ne jug, nga linjda ne perendim. Kur zbret nga avioni per here te pare te duket vetja si ne Rinasin e para 90-es. Madje me kujtohet hera e pare fare kur ishim larguar disi nga aeroporti, mu duk vetja sikur kisha dale nga rruga e Rinasit dhe isha afer Vores duke u drejtuar per ne Tirane. Shikoje BC, Gaz 69, motora java dhe MZ, bicikleta mifa, njerez me fytyra te nxira nga dielli dhe te vrara nga varferia, identik si ato te shqiptareve te para 90-es. Njerez te veshur shume keq, servila ndaj te huajve, te friksuar nga sigurimi po t'i afroheshin te huajve etj. Po sidoqofte jane popull me shpirt te madh. Megjithe varferine e tejskajshme (tani gjerat kane ndryshuar pak per me mire qe kur Rauli mori pushtetin), mungesen e gjerave nga me elementaret (kur futeshe ne nje dyqan ushqimor kubanez te vinte per te qare, asgje neper rafe, vetem disa qese sheqer, oriz e sapun rrobash, asgje tjeter), ata njerez vetem kendojne e kercejne. Hera e pare qe kam qene ishte ne Varadero qe ne krahasim me pjesen tjeter te Kubes eshte shume internacionale per shkak te resorteve te shumta turistike. Pjesa e banuar a Varaderos (qyteti ku ben pjese quhet Santa Marta) ishte e lezetshme me nje bulevard shume te gjate dhe me kioska nga te dyja krahet. Kioskat ishin te ngjashme me lokalet e para qe u hapen ne Shqiperi fill mbas 90-es. Tavolina plastike, karrige plastike, duhan dhe rum me koka kola apo Cuba Libre pa hesap. Dhe vetem kendonin e kercenin duke ju rene instrumentave. Sa te shikonin te ftonin ne tavoline dhe beheshin cope te te kenaqnin. Fuksat e sigurimit ishin ne cdo qoshe (tani jo me aq shume) dhe femrat te afroheshin me frike po nuk iket nga Cuba pa kaluar momente romantike me nje kubaneze  :ngerdheshje:  

Qe mos e zgjas shume, vellai i Fidelit, Rauli erdhi ne Varadero pikerisht ato dite. NUk e pashe por pashe kortezhin e makinave super luksoze qe u drejtuan per nga ish vila e Al Kapones dhe me kujtoi kortezhet famekeqe te bllokut te udheheqes sone. Eshte sistemi ai qe stimulon kete lloj hipokrizie dhe jete me disa fytyra. E kemi jetuar vete. Ska pse te na habisi Kuba. Nuk ka sesi te jete ndryshe nga te gjitha vendet e tjera ish komuniste.

----------


## mateo

> Kam vajtur mbi 12 here ne Kube, nga veriu ne jug, nga linjda ne perendim. Kur zbret nga avioni per here te pare te duket vetja si ne Rinasin e para 90-es. Madje me kujtohet hera e pare fare kur ishim larguar disi nga aeroporti, mu duk vetja sikur kisha dale nga rruga e Rinasit dhe isha afer Vores duke u drejtuar per ne Tirane. Shikoje BC, Gaz 69, motora java dhe MZ, bicikleta mifa, njerez me fytyra te nxira nga dielli dhe te vrara nga varferia, identik si ato te shqiptareve te para 90-es. Njerez te veshur shume keq, servila ndaj te huajve, te friksuar nga sigurimi po t'i afroheshin te huajve etj. Po sidoqofte jane popull me shpirt te madh. Megjithe varferine e tejskajshme (tani gjerat kane ndryshuar pak per me mire qe kur Rauli mori pushtetin), mungesen e gjerave nga me elementaret (kur futeshe ne nje dyqan ushqimor kubanez te vinte per te qare, asgje neper rafe, vetem disa qese sheqer, oriz e sapun rrobash, asgje tjeter), ata njerez vetem kendojne e kercejne. Hera e pare qe kam qene ishte ne Varadero qe ne krahasim me pjesen tjeter te Kubes eshte shume internacionale per shkak te resorteve te shumta turistike. Pjesa e banuar a Varaderos (qyteti ku ben pjese quhet Santa Marta) ishte e lezetshme me nje bulevard shume te gjate dhe me kioska nga te dyja krahet. Kioskat ishin te ngjashme me lokalet e para qe u hapen ne Shqiperi fill mbas 90-es. Tavolina plastike, karrige plastike, duhan dhe rum me koka kola apo Cuba Libre pa hesap. Dhe vetem kendonin e kercenin duke ju rene instrumentave. Sa te shikonin te ftonin ne tavoline dhe beheshin cope te te kenaqnin. Fuksat e sigurimit ishin ne cdo qoshe (tani jo me aq shume) dhe femrat te afroheshin me frike po nuk iket nga Cuba pa kaluar momente romantike me nje kubaneze  
> 
> Qe mos e zgjas shume, vellai i Fidelit, Rauli erdhi ne Varadero pikerisht ato dite. NUk e pashe por pashe kortezhin e makinave super luksoze qe u drejtuan per nga ish vila e Al Kapones dhe me kujtoi kortezhet famekeqe te bllokut te udheheqes sone. Eshte sistemi ai qe stimulon kete lloj hipokrizie dhe jete me disa fytyra. E kemi jetuar vete. Ska pse te na habisi Kuba. Nuk ka sesi te jete ndryshe nga te gjitha vendet e tjera ish komuniste.



pse sistemi ne shqiperi ka ndryshuar,,,,,,,, !

----------


## Wordless

> po nuk iket nga Cuba pa kaluar momente romantike me nje kubaneze


E shikon që Kuba është më lart se koha e Enverit ?! Ku ja mbante prapanica dhe paranica femrave Shqipëtare të kalonin momente romantike me një të huaj ?!!

----------


## Brari

dmth paske siden ti Darius..
 e tmerrshme..

pi..dhi lire kushton me von ilace..
e paske marre originall sifilizin..

----------


## Darius

Brari Cuba nuk eshte Tailande. Pastaj sifiliz e side i merr kudo po nuk pate kujdes. Tjetra, ketu ku jam e ka krijuar shteti mundesine te kontrollohesh per STD sa here ta ka qejfi, madje dhe gratis. Mos u shqeteso per Darius se e ka bilbilin top.

----------


## KOD

Darius , te na rroç, se nga menyra se si e kishe shkruar na u duk vetja sikur isha në venin tat atje. Nuk po hyj ne detaje se si , qysh, tek, por kur lexon shkrimin me ato imtesirat, vertet sikur te iken ky ekrani nga syt dhe fillon mendja qe çbirilon kujtesen dhe imagjinaten . 

Braro leni synetlliqet se ste kane lezet .

abaut tema , eshte moda funit e marketingut ske çi bo...

----------

